# Scorpion hunting in south Mississippi



## Hankshad (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello everyone, hows it goin?

I have a few questions about what I might find...
Everywhere I have read on the internet says that only about
2 or 3 species live around here: vaejovis carolinianus, centuroides vittatus, and one place said there are reports of an introduced breeding population of centuroides gracilis.

I have spoken with many people about scorpion sightings, and have been able to somewhat identify what they say they saw.

there a few that i have no idea about though.
someone at work said that a kid got stung by a scorpion up around waynesboro, and that the scorpion was a translucent whitish color. I thought perhaps a juvenile scorpion of some sort, but he said it was around 1 inch long.

My mom said around where we used to live,(through the woods and across the road), she saw a few scorpions walking on some dirt in the yard. at the time she didnt know what they were because she didnt know there were any scorpions in mississippi at all. she said she thought they were bleached out mutant roaches with tails.  when I was looking at the Dr. Scott Stockwell page on centuroides vitattus, she said they looked sort of like the picture of the pantheriensis color variation on that page, and that they were about as big as a penny.  I dont know if it's possible that they were pantheriensis, as i don't know where they are found, but perhaps that is what they were.

also, would a bog/swamp be a good place to look for scorpions?  i always hear people saying that they like damp dark places, but there are also other denizens that I wish to avoid(mosquitos, deerflies, water moccasins)... on a side note, Is deet harmful to scorpions?

well, peace


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Aug 15, 2003)

Centruroides pantheriensis Stahnke, 1956. Synonym of C. vittatus (Say, 1821). Collection locale of one the individuals studied is said to be Big Bend National Park, Texas, USA.



adios,
edw.


----------



## Hankshad (Aug 16, 2003)

well i guess that rules out pantheriensis.  as soon as i catch some, i will post pics. later


----------

